

Homeland Security List Of Monitored Words Includes Social Media, Hacker & Cloud - jcc80
http://www.pressednews.com/2012/05/27/homeland-security-reveals-list-of-words-it-monitors-including-social-media-hacker-cloud/

======
drucken
Seems to have been originally reported from here:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2150281/REVEALED-
Hun...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2150281/REVEALED-Hundreds-
words-avoid-using-online-dont-want-government-spying-you.html#ixzz1vyz5yOp0)

------
cleverjake
blogspam.

Here is the relevant source information
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/82701103/Analyst-Desktop-Binder-
RE...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/82701103/Analyst-Desktop-Binder-REDACTED)

~~~
jcc80
Sorry - didn't mean to imply the post was the list. Wrote it to illustrate how
this list is both absurd and at the same time lacking. The link to the doc is
first in the post (list of monitored words starts on page 21).

